# Duct Rodder question



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I finally got a duct rodder...Condux Cobra 5/16x500. The end has the adapter to screw attahments in it but it's about 3' long and I worry that it'll get jammed in a wye. 

Do you keep the threaded attachment end on your rodder or do you just cut it off?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I need mine. I think you will find it useful. From the looks of some of Ricks photos (pretty sure it was his pic), he sends it down a sewer, out into the street to a manhole so he can run a jetter upstream. They usually make several adapters for different scenarios. 

Is that one a traceable rodder?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unfortunantley not traceable. I've been doing the same thing with tape and the tape seems to hold just fine. I was thinking of glueing a golf ball on the end to help with turns and offsets.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They offer flexible leaders that will screw into the rodder. If they do not offer it I am sure that Jameson or somebody will. I believe they are standard threads for these rodders.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Couple of ideas if you are interested. Scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My rodder came with an 18" flexible leader which snapped when going through a 4" san tee. The issue is when using the flexible leader, the end of the leader and rodder is about 7" and doesn't help at all making the turns.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

For turns like that a 3/16 may be better. 5/16 in 4" is great for the long straight pushes but I wouldn't attempt the 1/4 bends. 1/8 bends shouldn't be a problem though but you will need a roller or something because the blunt end will probably stick in a joint.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> So I finally got a duct rodder...Condux Cobra 5/16x500. The end has the adapter to screw attahments in it but it's about 3' long and I worry that it'll get jammed in a wye.
> 
> Do you keep the threaded attachment end on your rodder or do you just cut it off?


The end on the rod is 3' long? 

The end on my Jameson is only an inch or two.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Jameson makes one that is locatable also.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> The end on the rod is 3' long?
> 
> The end on my Jameson is only an inch or two.


Sorry 3" is what I meant. Just went to the van and measured and it's 3-1/4".


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have put on duct tape tightly to build up the end diameter and then put on the ridgid micro (mini) guide balls to make it take turns.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I have put on duct tape tightly to build up the end diameter and then put on the ridgid micro (mini) guide balls to make it take turns.


5/16" down a san. tee?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

nope sorry 1/4"


----------



## jameswarner (4 mo ago)

Gettinit said:


> Couple of ideas if you are interested. Scroll to the bottom of the page.


yes i am interested mate in ducts cleaning


----------

